# My Aussies and Hemingway kitties :)



## AcrylicPrism (Jan 31, 2018)

I've always loved animals of all types- and would probably have a zoo if money and space would allow it, for now I have 2 aussies, and 2 kitties.

First up is Trouble: 6 year old blue merle Aussie, intelligent but stubborn, and can get fixated on things like birds- and i do use an E collar for both her and my other dog when needed. (Hardly ever actually NEEDED now but i try to always have them just in case, i'd rather my babies be kept safe than sorry)Trouble LOVES butt scratches and is more of a mama's girl. If we go out anywhere she is usually glued to my side, rarely does she go to other people to get scratches/ pets. She isn't at all aggressive she just prefers to be with me.

Chance- JUST turned one August 8th, doesn't know a stranger, is a licker. And honestly would probably go home with anyone that gave her attention and not miss me hahah. She is being trained for rally obedience, and canine freestyle. She can do everything from crossing her paws, tilting her head on command etc. She's my little hyper pup for now!

Which brings me to my cats! Touche is a 6 year old polydactyl manx, long haired calico cat. She used to get sick very often. Diarrhea , etc. Sweet, vocal cat that stays out of the way but near you. She's what made me fall in love with these kitties.

Lastly is Lucky- AKA Little Stink. She is a polydactly, manx, with curled ears. LOVE this little girl and she is very very affectionate, has to be in your lap at all times. Also very vocal. This kitty has a special story though as she is handicapped. She has Manx Syndrome which means she cannot control her bowels. She wears a specially made diaper when she is running around, and when i am not home she is in a 4 foot tall cage with shelves, toys and fleece blankets/ beds that get washed every single day. Today is actually her birthday  It was a huge learning process with her and finding what worked for both her and me, and the cage was the only way to keep her from getting too ditrty while i was gone or her getting diaper rash. 

Not sure why some of my pics won't load  some of the good ones wont upload.. anyway these are some of my fur babies!


----------



## DaceyJ (Apr 9, 2018)

Aussies are one of my favorite breeds. They are smart, loyal, beautiful, and huge people pleasers. Definitely one of the best for training. 
Your cats & pups are adorable and those are great pictures!


----------



## Daniel1990 (Dec 28, 2013)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing! 
Australian Shepherd is on my list of dog breeds I want some day. They are beautiful and so is yours!!

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------

